# Chartwell Speakers ... What can I swap them for and history info...



## simon.f.doran (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all

I recently picked up a pair of Chartwell PM110 Loudspeakers series 2

they are not really what I want for my set up and am looking to sell them and replace with perhaps a set of tannoy speakers.

Any one have any idea what sort of price I would get for them, would it go near covering the £60ish for a pair of tannoys?

I have tryed to search the internet for info and can find very little. there is sugestion that they may have been owned by rogers?

all help will be great

simon


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

simon.f.doran said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently picked up a pair of Chartwell PM110 Loudspeakers series 2
> 
> ...


The only sale I can find on these was in Canada and went for 90 USD, but that will require some patience as they aren't very well known.


----------



## gianfry320 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi 
these speakers sounds very well for me.
i have a pair of chartwell and i need some replace parts.
if you wnt i will buy them
sorry for my bad english
bye gianfranco


----------

